# Pacanis' avatar



## miniman (Mar 1, 2008)

I love your new avatar Pacanis. What breed of dog is he/she?


----------



## pacanis (Mar 1, 2008)

Thanks miniman. I got a PM on her, too.... the previous avatar where she was sitting and not "smiling".
She's a Presa Canario or "Dogo" Canario. Basically a Spanish mastiff type breed that originated in the Canary Islands.  Lots of good to say about the breed, and like any dog, lots of bad to say too, due to the knuckleheads that like to own dogs.

Here she is about five years ago wondering why the heck I wanted her to stand on that pea gravel pile for.
And her usual spot (taken last summer) sitting with her head resting on me. She gets *heavy  *She turned eight last Christmas Eve.


----------



## Angie (Mar 1, 2008)

She is gorgeous.  What is her name?


----------



## pacanis (Mar 1, 2008)

Tursa. I made it up 
I wanted something different sounding.


----------



## plumies (Mar 1, 2008)

Tursa is beautiful!  She looks like a big cuddle bug.


----------



## expatgirl (Mar 1, 2008)

Oh, what a Sweetie!! Her, not you, Pacanis!!!  "Jest kidding" as my 5 year old granddaughter likes to say when she's in trouble.  She's adorable!


----------



## pacanis (Mar 1, 2008)

plumies said:


> Tursa is beautiful! She looks like a big cuddle bug.


 
Things definitely won't be the same when she's no longer around.
For as long as I can remember she and I have had this morning ritual. When It's time to put on my shoes or sneakers in the morning, she knows.  She can be off in another room 5 seconds earlier, but there she will be..... right in my face, sitting as close as she can get, waiting for me to bend over to tie my shoes.  I'll scoot a little to one side in the chair, and she'll scoot right with me, still sitting, still waiting for me to bend over just a little too close.... and BAM, there's the wet sloppy kiss 
If it wasn't such a comical ritual, it would be frustrating.
And she does this whining thing whenever she thinks I'm getting close enough and then pull away.... 
Dogs.


----------



## pacanis (Mar 1, 2008)

expatgirl said:


> Oh, what a Sweetie!! Her, not you, Pacanis!!! "Jest kidding" as my 5 year old granddaughter likes to say when she's in trouble. She's adorable!


 
Hey.. I can be a sweetie


----------



## expatgirl (Mar 1, 2008)

I just bet you are!!! hahaha!


----------



## pacanis (Mar 1, 2008)

expatgirl said:


> I just bet you are!!! hahaha!


 
Don't let the emoticon fool you.
Where else am I going to get a chance to use that?


----------



## Barbara L (Mar 1, 2008)

pacanis said:


> ...right in my face, sitting as close as she can get, waiting for me to bend over to tie my shoes. I'll scoot a little to one side in the chair, and she'll scoot right with me, still sitting, still waiting for me to bend over just a little too close.... and BAM, there's the wet sloppy kiss
> If it wasn't such a comical ritual, it would be frustrating...
> Dogs.


Cubbie does the same thing!  Any time I bend down to pick something up, tie my shoes, etc., he is right in my face with those kisses!  

Lately he has been doing something that causes me to have to be on guard if he jumps on the bed while I am sleeping.  If he decides he wants to go out in the middle of the night (grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr), he jumps on the bed and tries to lick my lips.  I love doggie kisses, but NOT on the lips, and it is not a pleasant way to be woken up from a sound sleep!  Most of the time I sense him coming and pull the blanket over my lips or turn my face into the pillow.

Barbara


----------



## pacanis (Mar 1, 2008)

Barbara L said:


> Most of the time I sense him coming and pull the blanket over my lips or turn my face into the pillow.
> 
> Barbara


 
I've got a whole contortion thing in dealing with my cat, too.  Usually first thing in the morning.


----------



## Buck (Mar 1, 2008)

WHAT????!!!!!!!!

You have a CAT?

And you use a DOG for your avatar?

What kind of poor, misguided, hopelessly naive soul are you.

You are in serious need of counseling, my friend.

I'll be glad to help out.  My rates are reasonable.  PM me for details.


----------



## pacanis (Mar 1, 2008)

Buck said:


> WHAT????!!!!!!!!
> 
> You have a CAT?
> 
> ...


 
Well, yeah.. proabably 
My username is pacanis, not pafelis, but I did try to download a cat avatar here before.  Worked on another website, but not here. Something about being "animated", but I see Barbara L has an animated avatar (jumping egg, I love it), so maybe it will work now.


----------



## pacanis (Mar 1, 2008)

And then again maybe not 
I wonder what the difference is?

Anyway, I'll post it.
Don't they just look all warm and fuzzy?


----------



## Buck (Mar 1, 2008)

You've obviously found cats from the "wrong side of the tracks."

We are more genteel and refined.

Please peel me a mouse.


----------



## expatgirl (Mar 1, 2008)

Buck said:


> WHAT????!!!!!!!!
> 
> You have a CAT?
> 
> ...



Here, here, Buck, I second the motion or is it "emotion".  How could anyone not prefer a cat over a dog.  Ok......before I get killed here....I love both......even cute little fat-cheeked hampsters--jest kidding.......


----------



## pacanis (Mar 1, 2008)

Buck said:


> You've obviously found cats from the "wrong side of the tracks."
> 
> We are more genteel and refined.
> 
> Please peel me a mouse.


 
"Things" from the wrong side of the tracks seem to seek me out....
And I live a couple hundred yard from the RR tracks. So they don't have to go far...


----------



## Barbara L (Mar 1, 2008)

pacanis said:


> And then again maybe not
> I wonder what the difference is?


I think it could just be that I have had the same avatar since I joined.  Maybe the rules have changed, but mine still works because it was already in place?  I really don't know.  

I actually have thought about trying different avatars, but I'm afraid I might lose my little egg guy.  He has been valiantly trying to get out of that egg white for a few years now.  I hate to not give him a decent shot at it!  

Barbara


----------



## Buck (Mar 1, 2008)

expatgirl said:


> Here, here, Buck, I second the motion or is it "emotion".  How could anyone not prefer a cat over a dog.  Ok......before I get killed here....I love both......even cute little fat-cheeked hampsters--jest kidding.......




You wanna talk cute??????


----------



## pacanis (Mar 1, 2008)

Here's my kitty hanging out in my pup's crate just a few months ago.
He's 13. I guess he was having a cat moment.


----------



## pacanis (Mar 1, 2008)

That it _too_ cute, Buck!
Great pic!


----------



## expatgirl (Mar 1, 2008)

Buck said:


> You wanna talk cute??????




ohhhh, how so cute......when are you send her/him to me


----------



## Buck (Mar 1, 2008)

pacanis said:


> Here's my kitty hanging out in my pup's crate just a few months ago.
> He's 13. I guess he was having a cat moment.



He looks like a very sweet boy.

I'm keeping the cute kitten for ME!


----------



## pacanis (Mar 1, 2008)

You can have him.
He looks like he comes from the _right_ side of the tracks 

But if you ever don't....


----------



## Barbara L (Mar 1, 2008)

He's beautiful!  Is he the one you said you thought had a small stroke?  I notice he has kind of a cougar face.  I know that is a sign of a stroke in a cat (at least that is what the owner of such a cat told us).  

Barbara


----------



## Barbara L (Mar 1, 2008)

pacanis said:


> You can have him...


I'll take him!  You can send the dogs and chickens along with him!  I love animals!  

Barbara


----------



## pacanis (Mar 1, 2008)

Whooah!  I meant that Buck can have his "cute" cat.  I wouldn't give up my long and lanky cat for the world.

Yeah, I'm pretty sure he had a stroke.  I'm going to take him in to get checked out in a week, when my regular vet is back in town.  He's been sneezing a lot lately.
He sneezes. I get to wipe _my_ face. 

His face has always looked like that. He's not an "apple head". He's got a triangular head because his breeders bred show cats. He's an Oriental Shorthair, which is basically a Siamese that's allowed to come in more colors. Apple heads are a lot more common.
I guess the white muzzle and pink nose do make him look like a cougar. I never noticed that before.


----------



## Barbara L (Mar 1, 2008)

Yeah, I think it was the muzzle and nose. The picture was pretty small. 

I don't care who sends me their furry babies. You can all send them along to me!

Barbara


----------



## texasgirl (Mar 2, 2008)

She is gorgeous. Is she as big as an american mstiff?
I used to clean houses years ago. There was one house that I had not been to yet and the 2 girls in the front of the car were discussing this tidbit. One asked the other if I had met Mosy yet. I asked what a Mosy was. They giggled and said the sweetest little guy I'll ever meet. Well, we got to the house and as soon as the door was touched, I heard this growl and the scariest bark I have ever heard
They opened the door and there stood a horse in the doorway. I didn't know whether to freeze or run. Once they got me in the house, he came up to me, sat down and looked at me. He hoofed at me and when I pet him, there went the wiggles and tongue He was the most wonderful dog and I will NEVER forget him. His paws were bigger than my hand and his back came to my hip. 
He was tan with a black muzzle.


----------



## pacanis (Mar 2, 2008)

Thanks Stacey.
Anyone who has known mastiffs knows their sweetness.

She is not nearly as big as an "American Mastiff", which is basically a mixed Mastiff (used to be called English Mastiff) if I'm correct. My girl barely meets breed standard at 23-1/2" and 94 lbs, but more normal would be an inch or two taller and 15 lbs heavier, though never fat like you see most show dogs.


----------



## Barbara L (Mar 2, 2008)

I would love to have a mastiff.  We almost had a chance to get one about a year ago.


----------



## pacanis (Mar 2, 2008)

Barbara L said:


> I would love to have a mastiff. We almost had a chance to get one about a year ago.


 
Mastiff breeds are cool because they are low energy and were developed to work with people, so they bond very well.

Shhh, don't let my shepherd or ridgeback hear me say that


----------



## DietitianInTraining (Mar 2, 2008)

Who would want a big dog, when you can have cute little dogs?!??

The poodle is my baby, his name is Sammy. I have tons and tons and tons of pictures of him... but i'll just post 2 of them 

The palmeranian is new to our family. His name is Prince.


----------



## Buck (Mar 2, 2008)

Can Sammy come out and play?


----------



## Corey123 (Mar 2, 2008)

pacanis said:


> Mastiff breeds are cool because they are low energy and were developed to work with people, so they bond very well.
> 
> Shhh, don't let my shepherd or ridgeback hear me say that


 


I once contemplated getting a Bullmastiff, but not now. The landlord's insuranse might go up once his insurer finds out.

Now if I could just get a Bulldog.


----------



## DietitianInTraining (Mar 2, 2008)

lol, Sammy actually just consumed an entire tube of chapstick while I was outside talking to a neighbor. Not only is he in trouble, but he can't be feeling very well!!


----------



## DietitianInTraining (Mar 2, 2008)

My husband was originaly wanting a bulldog when we were looking for a second dog... We got a Palmeranian instead.. 

What's worse, is when we were FIRST looking for a dog, my husband was wanting a Boxer... and we got a Toy Poodle instead.... 

I just think that's halarious.


----------



## pacanis (Mar 2, 2008)

Is that a bark collar on the Pomeranian (Palmeranian)?
It looks different....


----------



## DietitianInTraining (Mar 2, 2008)

No that's just a brand new collar we had bought him. We had to make it go as small as it could so it'd fit him, that's why it's kind of sticking out.

Is a bark collar that thing that shocks them when they bark too loud?


----------



## pacanis (Mar 2, 2008)

It looked a little bunched up in front, like there was some kind of device there.

Yes, a bark collar controls barking. Not necessarily "too loud", but more like non-stop, or barking beyond a certain point. Some work by touching the dog physically and some work by spraying attention getters, like citronella.

I hear Poms are known for barking at nothing inparticular and that's why I asked. Plus it looked like one


----------



## DietitianInTraining (Mar 2, 2008)

Yeah I can see how it looked like one. He is quite a bit more vocal than my Poodle. It's always just been when he hears our neighbors' dogs barking.


----------



## Maverick2272 (Mar 2, 2008)

Whoa, I go away for a few days and this is how you guys spend your time here??

Well, here is my contribution:


----------



## Katie H (Mar 2, 2008)

Oh, Maverick!   What a beautiful baby!!!! Name please.  What kind of doggie?


----------



## Maverick2272 (Mar 2, 2008)

My son got to name her, and he named her Princess. She is a Toy Fox Hound, color white which is not AKC accepted but we like it. She is a year old now, and loves to play which keeps my 4 year old Beagle on her toes! LOL.


----------



## Barbara L (Mar 2, 2008)

beginner_chef said:


> Who would want a big dog, when you can have cute little dogs?!??...


Big dogs, little dogs, medium-sized dogs--I love them all!

Our dog is pretty good sized (German Shepherd and we think some Rottweiler), but he doesn't eat much at all.  I think the beagle mix we had before him ate more than he does.

Barbara


----------

